# Caption this: VW WRC content



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Guy must have spent too much time in the Mkduh forums...


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

He telling the guy to lower it two more inches.


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Zee car handles right now like two in zee stink, half in zee pink.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

"Euro craigslist m4m encounters, episode #1, When Hans shocked Peter (Peetah)."


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

Is a Brad Pitt??? :laugh:


----------



## peace2matteo (Mar 11, 2009)

Sell me those seats brahh!


----------



## rockandrai (Jul 11, 2012)

*This many!*

I have this many gears!


----------



## SHAKEDOWN (Feb 20, 2009)

scissors!! I get to drive again:laugh:


----------



## vwtechr32 (Apr 9, 2006)

They came in last and the Engineer is asking him what gear he ran that stage in.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

he'd hit it, 2 times? :laugh:


----------

